# Andriuskevicius has a skull fracture, severe concussion



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

http://www.dailyherald.com/search/printstory.asp?id=262923



> Bulls center Martynas Andriuskevicius, on assignment with the Dakota Wizards in the NBA’s Development League, was hospitalized with a *minor skull fracture and concussion* following an incident that occurred at Thursday’s practice.
> 
> Exactly what happened is unclear. The Wizards, based in Bismarck, N.D., have released few details.
> 
> Former Proviso West star Awvee Storey was suspended by Dakota, which leads to natural suspicion that the two players were involved in an altercation. According to the Bismarck Tribune, Andriuskevicius told police he would not press any charges.



http://www.suntimes.com/sports/basketball/bulls/184254,CST-SPT-fight23.articleprint



> Martynas Andriuskevicius, whom the Bulls recently assigned to the National Basketball Development League's Dakota Wizards, is lucky to be alive today after being punched by Awvee Storey, a Proviso West product and Wizards teammate.
> [...]''He has *a skull fracture, severe concussion and a two-centimeter hematoma on the left side of his brain*,'' Andriuskevicius' agent Herb Rudoy said. ''They've been monitoring him because they're concerned about seizures.


This sounds so that he can't play for a long time.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> ''He has a skull fracture, severe concussion and a two-centimeter hematoma on the left side of his brain,''


Sounds like it was more than a punch.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

step said:


> Sounds like it was more than a punch.


He also hit the ground with his head.

http://www.suntimes.com/sports/basketball/bulls/184254,CST-SPT-fight23.articleprint



> ''From what I'm told, when he got hit unexpectedly, he went out cold instantly and fell right back on his head.''


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

prognosis for MA's neck: will still dominate.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jeez, that's pretty horrible. 

It's pretty inexcusible that his teammate did it too. Sheesh.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

He probably had a JR Smith situation where Marty might have fouled him hard and whatever his name is was upset about it and decided to do something thuggish. 

Either that or he was upset marty was in the NBA on assignment while his life 'is' the nbdl. The league (any league) would benefit if players would learn to keep their anger in check, but many let their anger or stupidity get the best of them which results in either fights or something as serious as this.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

This suck's if this kid cann't play for awhile because i really liked what he could bring for the future.Now with him hurt this might slow his development.Still I hope has a quick recovery and restored back to new.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I can't believe he's not pressing charges. The other guy was only 6'6" 225 in case anyone's wondering. Yet another thug in basketball, go figure.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why must these thugs beat on the Austrian choir boys?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Holy crap. Thats terrible. The police were called? Skull fracture. Subdural hematoma? Severe concussion? 

From a teammate? Jesus. Get well, Neck.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Here's another little bit of info on his thuggism. I bet that most of you will remember this quote: *"You can't arrest me. I'm a basketball player. I play for the Washington Wizards and I'm not going to leave my teammate."*

Well, that teammate was no other than the thug in question right now. Apparently he is just a piece of crap on a consistent basis. Kick him out of pro basketball permanently.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/05/28/AR2006052800504.html


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.kxmb.com/video.asp?ArticleId=79079&VideoId=3953

http://www.bismarcktribune.com/articles/2006/12/23/news/sports/local/125958.txt

"Right now we do not know all of the details concerning this incident in which Martynas was hurt," Bulls executive vice president of basketball operations John Paxson said in the statement. "Ihave been assured by Stu Jackson that there is an ongoing investigation into this matter by the NBAand the D-League."

Jackson is the NBA's executive vice president for basketball operations.

Paxson said Andriuskevicius will return to Chicago as soon as he is given medical clearance to travel.

"Ispoke to Martynas (Friday) morning and have been in close contact with his representative, Herb Rudoy, and we are on the same page regarding Marty's care and the desire to return him to Chicago promptly," Paxson was quoted as saying.

Mike Offerdahl, the Wizards' media relations director, said the club would have no comment on Storey's suspension until a D-League investigation into the matter is complete.

"Iwouldn't think that would be anytime soon," Offerdahl said.

Offerdahl termed the incident a "league issue."

"It's a league issue when they're assigned by the league. They're the league's players, not our players," he said.

Offerdahl said D-League players have contracts with the league rather than with individual teams. That's the case with Neale, as well. "We picked him up out of the league player pool," Offerdahl said.

Bismarck Police Lt. Dan Donlin said Medcenter One personnel contacted police officers around 5 p.m. Thursday to report an assault.

Donlin said a member of the Wizards had knocked Andriuskevicius unconscious with a blow to the left side of the head during a scuffle at practice.

Police officers had responded to the Civic Center at 1:46 p.m. for a report of a head injury.They did not know the injury was the result of an assault at that time, Donlin said.

The name of the player who struck Andriuskevicius was not released, because Andriuskevicius didn't wish to file a complaint, Donlin said.

"There is no investigation being pursued on our part," Donlin said.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

It's interesting how the wizards are taking care of players affiliated with the team. "*"It's a league issue when they're assigned by the league. They're the league's players, not our players,"*

Way to be supportive! It's true that he's not signed with the wiz but they washed their hands of this very quickly.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Guys, a hematoma is a bruise on the brain. He's got a bruise on his brain. This could be much worse than a skull fracture. This poor kid could lose brain fuction or physical function. Who knows what he'll be able to do.

This could be a serious tragedy.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> It's interesting how the wizards are taking care of players affiliated with the team. "*"It's a league issue when they're assigned by the league. They're the league's players, not our players,"*
> 
> Way to be supportive! It's true that he's not signed with the wiz but they washed their hands of this very quickly.


I don't think the Wiz have anything to do with it. Story's not in any way affiliated with them anymore the way Martina is with us. Martina is under contract with us, Story's not under contract with the Wiz anymore - they cut him. Probably because they looked at him and saw the sort of dangerous moron who'd do something like this.

The equivalent situations would be if another former Bull in the D-League like Jay Williams did something like this. It wouldn't really have anything to do with the Bulls.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Guys, a hematoma is a bruise on the brain. He's got a bruise on his brain. This could be much worse than a skull fracture. This poor kid could lose brain fuction or physical function. Who knows what he'll be able to do.
> 
> This could be a serious tragedy.


Hematomas aren't all that uncommon, actually. People can have minor hematomas for years and never even know it. 

I'm not trying to dismiss the idea that he could be seriously injured. But a hematoma alone, especially one that has been so quickly identified, is not necessarily a severe condition. 

And I might be wrong about this, but I don't think a hematoma is the same thing as a brain bruise. I think its just a collection of blood, that if not treated, can put pressure on the brain if it is a large enough hematoma.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Here's another little bit of info on his thuggism. I bet that most of you will remember this quote: *"You can't arrest me. I'm a basketball player. I play for the Washington Wizards and I'm not going to leave my teammate."*
> 
> Well, that teammate was no other than the thug in question right now. Apparently he is just a piece of crap on a consistent basis. Kick him out of pro basketball permanently.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/05/28/AR2006052800504.html



That was Gilbert's quote, not Storey's, so what are we to blame Storey for here. Neither of them was charged for this.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Hematomas aren't all that uncommon, actually. People can have minor hematomas for years and never even know it.
> 
> I'm not trying to dismiss the idea that he could be seriously injured. But a hematoma alone, especially one that has been so quickly identified, is not necessarily a severe condition.
> 
> And I might be wrong about this, but I don't think a hematoma is the same thing as a brain bruise. I think its just a collection of blood, that if not treated, can put pressure on the brain if it is a large enough hematoma.


Sounds like it depends on the nature of each individual injury, but they can be extremely dangerous:

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/intracranial-hematoma/DS00330

Marty says he's not pressing charges, and it's good that he's talking and alert. I assume the Bulls got him the best possible medical care where he is.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

yea he does look like a thug. awvee storey sounds like a retarded name. sounds like i vee sorry


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> yea he does look like a thug. awvee storey sounds like a retarded name. sounds like i vee sorry


lets remember a couple things... first of all, we dont know his background - to call this an assault as some are calling it may be unfair. how many players of any kind of sport have had altercations on the field/court? the reports say this one ended with Marty falling badly, causing the injury. a freak thing.

it's not that he was kicked in the head, from what we know. until i hear something like that, i'm reserving judgment.


let me make clear, this exonerates nothing, but what may also be at work is the depressing nature of being bounced to Dakota from the NBA. we have a couple incidents now with guys who have essentially been told they cant cut it in the NBA (i.e Lonny Baxter).

players like Marty might be an object of scorn in that league, as i'm sure he's playing with a lot of 25+ year olds who are on the scrap heap, whereas he's 20 and getting fine tuning, has body-type NBA wants.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Sham said:


> That was Gilbert's quote, not Storey's, so what are we to blame Storey for here. Neither of them was charged for this.


Learn to read and comprehend. I said *that teammate *referred to BY Gilbert *was Storey*. Read the whole article, and you'll see that Storey was the loser walking in the middle of a crowded street and wouldn't get out of it when the cops told him to.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Learn to read and comprehend. I said that teammate referred to BY Gilbert was Storey.


I'm well aware, and you can drop the aggressiveness now. The point is that if we aren't holding the quote against him, why are we pasting it here and bolding it?

And what is thuggish about walking in the street?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

This guy packs a hell of a punch. BAM! Right in the kisser.

Wish Andrius all the best though, that kid's got potential.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Marty,

Isn't doing society any favors by not pressing charges. 
Press charges. If the Storey wants to behave like a rabied dog and punch an unexpecting team mate, he deserves to reprecussions. 

I feel bad for Marty and hope he recovers without any lingering effects.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Sham said:


> I'm well aware, and you can drop the aggressiveness now. The point is that if we aren't holding the quote against him, why are we pasting it here and bolding it?
> 
> And what is thuggish about walking in the street?


From your first comment, you made it sound like I was passing that off as his quote rather than Gilbert's. That's not the case. I posted it because the teammate that was already under arrest was the thug in question. And it's thuggish because he thinks he's god and can walk down a busy street, showing no respect for anyone else, and then **** off to the cops when they tell him to get the hell out of there. He's a POS, end of story.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Sad story. I have been a Marty fan for a few years now, and feel he has big time potential if he can ever stop being a stick figure. Storey is a piece of crap troublemaker who should just give up playing ball right now because their is no way he ever gets a 10 day contract after this crap.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

DaBabyBullz said:


> From your first comment, you made it sound like I was passing that off as his quote rather than Gilbert's. That's not the case. I posted it because the teammate that was already under arrest was the thug in question. And it's thuggish because he thinks he's god and can walk down a busy street, showing no respect for anyone else, and then **** off to the cops when they tell him to get the hell out of there. He's a POS, end of story.


Your comment did make it sound like it was Storey's quote, IMO.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> lets remember a couple things... first of all, we dont know his background - to call this an assault as some are calling it may be unfair. how many players of any kind of sport have had altercations on the field/court? the reports say this one ended with Marty falling badly, causing the injury. a freak thing.



tough break; i balled with storey at one of the local colleges when he was fresh out of high school (proviso west?) mid-90's; seemed like a nice enough kid. these leagues are SO competitive, it's tough to know how the incident escalated so quick. i'm not taking his side, cause a punch is a punch, but stuff happens and he'll definitely have a black mark on his name as far as getting back in the nba. plus, i'm not sure he really had an NBA game; sort of a tweener guard/forward. not enough skill for guard, not enough height for forward.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

According to the Sun-Times, Marty will be back in Chicago today for more exams.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)




----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Tucked in McGraw's piece on Wade's injury:



> Marty moved to Chicago: Bulls chairman Jerry Reinsdorf chartered a plane to bring injured center Martynas Andriuskevicius back to Chicago from Bismarck, N.D., on Tuesday. Assistant trainer Marc Boff also made the trip.
> 
> Andriuskevicius suffered a fractured skull, concussion and internal bleeding when he was punched in the face by a teammate during a Dakota Wizards practice last Thursday. The 7-foot-1 Lithuania native was on assignment in the NBA’s Development League.
> 
> Andriuskevicius is scheduled to undergo a number of tests today to help determine his condition. He’s still in pretty bad shape, according to team officials, and is unlikely to play again this season.


http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp?id=264001


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Very classy thing to do by the Chairman.

I'd really like to hear some news that Marty's at least not going to suffer any long-term physical or mental difficulties. Forget basketball, like Jay Williams, I want to hope this kid is just going to be able to live a normal life.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Marty was at the Berto Center today:



> Andriuskevicius, 20, may never see a minute of NBA action for the Bulls. But the reaction he received from teammates when he unexpectedly arrived Monday at the Berto Center showed why he's one of the more liked players for reasons beyond his forgiveness of Awvee Storey, the former Proviso West product who punched him.
> 
> "He's such a good guy to be around," guard Ben Gordon said. "He's a big kid, a likable guy. Everybody was saddened by what happened to him. It made everybody's day to see him."
> 
> ...


More at Suing won't help, says battered Bulls rookie


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

They ought to toss the guy who sucker punched him in jail. Yikes.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nice, sounds like they're going to keep him around the team for the rest of the year (and probably next year if he is able to play).

Well, this should mark the end of the Bulls sending players down to the D-league...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

At least we know the punch wasn't something that randomly happened. There was a bit of trash talking


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm anxious to find out the outcome of that investigation.

Good to see that Marty Andy is on the road to recovery though. It will be a long road and a hard road but he appears to be starting on the right foot.

And definitely heartening to see the team's camaraderie towards him.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

There's more Marty in the Daily Herald:



> "I was thinking, ‘What am I going to do now?’ But then I just realized that basketball is the only thing I’m doing in my life,” Andriuskevicius said Monday at the Berto Center.
> 
> “So it doesn’t matter how bad it’s going to be or even if I’m not going to heal totally, I’m still going to play basketball. The only thing I’m really enjoying in my life is basketball, so I’m not going to finish.”
> 
> ...


Healing Andriuskevicius vows not to quit


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Two short videos at Comcast, the first with Marty, the second with Ben Gordon, Skiles, and Pax talking about Marty:

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/video.asp?category=bulls


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

That really sucks. Sucks is an understatement, actually. I hope he gets fully back and I'm glad to hear he's up and about and doesn't seem mentally impaired


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Like the Bulls did for Jay, they will probably take much pity on Marty and buyout whatever contract he had, if not overpay him on purpose as a sign of sympathy.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Some Marty news:



> Injured center Martynas Andriuskevicius said he was given clearance to join the Bulls on their upcoming seven-game West Coast trip. His physical activity is still limited to shooting baskets and riding a stationary bike.


It's great his still progressing. 

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/story.asp?id=274562


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

PriceIsWright said:


> Like the Bulls did for Jay, they will probably take much pity on Marty and buyout whatever contract he had, if not overpay him on purpose as a sign of sympathy.


But this isnt all pity. The difference here is that Jay got hurt because he put himself in violation of their contract.

Marty was told to go to a developmental league by the employer, and because he did so, ended up being in danger. Sending a 20 year old kid with a bright future to a league of 26 year old guys who are past their best chance of making it.... it's potentially volatile.

Now, obviously the Bulls didn't violate the contract, but if they did do a buyout, it would be more from a feeling of responsibility on their part.... more so than Jay's buyout.


----------

